# I want to have a friend like this guy.



## molested_cow (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually as a designer I can think of my own solutions, but he's the one who will really make it work for you.

This Guy&#39;s Contraptions Help Wildlife Photographers Get Insane Shots


----------

